# Lighting?



## Greatkhali96 (Aug 5, 2012)

This being my first planted tank, I'm really confused as to what kind of lighting i need :S
My tank is 30ish gallons, 36x15x15. I have a small java fern and a large clump of "mystery moss".
would( http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/lighti...Tube-Lightbulb-12695-White-1-Pack-13w-9279836 ) that be okay?


----------



## Greatkhali96 (Aug 5, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

That light bulb looks like a T8 bulb. At 13w, it will not be enough to grow anything. IMHO. There is also no spectrum chart or even the temperature rating.

To make things simpler, look for a fixture that has 1 or 2 T5HO bulbs designed for aquarium use. It will cost more but it will save you money in the long run.

Do read up on the aquarium lighting. There is ton of info out there.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi

Assuming there is 2" of substrate then according to the chart I use as a guideline 1 T8 13 watt bulb will provide a PAR reading of about 20 - 30 which is considered "low light". The bulb is only 21" long so the ends of the tank will be dark and probably unable to support plants.

I would look for a fixture with a bulb (or bulbs) that goes the full length of your tank. You can always adjust your photoperiod to provide a low light condition if you want it.

30 gallon 36" long tank w/72 watts


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

As others have said: 13 watts over 30 gallons is not enough.
Don't obsess over the color temp beyond the aesthetics you like to view your tank under. More important to have good pikes in the red and blue for photosynthesis and some green to brighten the blend of light for human eyes.

Hoppy's chart is better than the old watts per gallon rule BUT it appears he only made those curves with one particular bulb for each style. All bulbs shine light but not all bulbs are created equal. Some give more light/intensity (output power) than others and in different regions of the spectrum. Plus PAR takes all light in the visible spectrum including green which does nothing for photosynthesis. Two T8s like the Philips Aquarelle and the ADV850 give off very strong emissions as they are very efficient. They blow away a T8 like an ordinary 6500K GE bulb. They even out power some T5s (not T5HO).


----------



## Greatkhali96 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I'll get one 3 foot t8 as I got rid of the mystery moss, so I just have one small java fern


----------

